# Ceil II 129 Type of LNB?



## aksat (Mar 7, 2009)

I live in Alaska and want to see if I can tune into 129 for more HD channels. I will be using a single dish to do this (1 meter or 1.2 meter to start with). Does any one know what type of LNB I need to use? Will a single DP LNB work? I have a 622 receiver and a DPP44 switch. I am currently shooting at 119 and 110 with a 6 foot channel master with a tee bar for each satellite.

Thanks
Art

PS Any idea what compass and elevation I need to shoot. Zip code is 99654.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Try Az. 136 degrees and elevation 18 degrees. A DP Single or Dual should work.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

129 is a common, DBS-type sat that can be picked up with any DBS LNB.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

If he is using a DPP44 switch he will need a DP Single or Dual.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

True. The DPP44 requires a band-stacked signal, which means DP/DPP LNBs only.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi AKSAT 
Welcome to the site. :welcome_s
Last I heard, the transponder for Alaska had nothing turned on , but that was just after the 129 was turned on - a month or so ago.
Let us know what your results are.

How are you going to set up the switches? I have a dish pointed at 110 and another at 110, so that uses up the 4 inputs. I think that another dish can be added by using two more switches ahead of the DPP44. I looked at adding 148 a few years ago, but never did.

Jim


----------



## redsalmon (Oct 16, 2006)

Jim Parker said:


> Hi AKSAT
> Welcome to the site. :welcome_s
> Last I heard, the transponder for Alaska had nothing turned on , but that was just after the 129 was turned on - a month or so ago.
> Let us know what your results are.
> ...


On the other site there is a thread with a man in Anchorage that has swung over his 6' dish to 129 and he receives all of the national channels off of 129 at sufficient level. He still has 110 and 119 but I don't think he ever said what switches he uses for his set-up.

The spot beam for AK hasn't had anything uplinked to it except the Fairbanks and Juneau locals. http://www.dishchannelchart.digiblur.com/beam.pdf is the reference for this, just look for spot 1, on ciel 2.


----------



## inthecold (Mar 24, 2009)

We can still see 129 but it's on a 1.8. Forecast is going to be a 1.0 on the Spot Beams.


----------



## inthecold (Mar 24, 2009)

With DPP (Dish Pro Plus), you need only 1 line from each orbit to the switch and one line from the switch to each receiver.

if a DP (DISH PRO) only, then one line from each orbit to switch and possibly 2 from switch to receiver if you should have a dual receiver like a 522, 625, 622, 722 or the new 922k (slingbox).


----------

